# 'The Human Button' BBC Radio 4 - 2008



## Derelict-UK (Nov 25, 2011)

Just listened to this, an excellent radio documentary about the process involved in the launching of the nuclear missile from the UK.

Also included is the history behind the deterrent, what would have happened if peace hadn't been made during the 1960's and a visit into Burlington Bunker, a visit to the heart of the Northwood Bunker and a previously unheard (practice) firing of a nuclear missile on HMS Vanguard.

Just follow this link and type the 3 letters into the box, you can either play it on the website or download it by right clicking the download link and select 'save target as'.



http://mp3.rapidlibrary.com/mp3.php?file=645478&song=r4choice:+the+human+button+05+dec+08


----------

